# Grizzly G9249 lathe leveling feet



## Papa Charlie (Aug 6, 2020)

I have a G9249 engine lathe that I current have in storage but will moving to my soon to be shop. This lathe come from my old shop and recently my old business partner gave the lathe to me.

When we received the lathe it came with a piece of square stock inserted into the stands front and back, most likely to stabilize the assembly during shipping. We never removed it and mounted it to the floor. They are solid and to remove them would require disassembling the lathe from the stands.

Now I plan to use vibration adjustable leveling feet under the lathe. The two stands the lathe sits on have four places each for the leveling feet. But with the bars going across, the two inner positions on each stand is covered up. The

So the question.
Will I need to remove those bars and use 8 feet or leave them in place and use only 4 feet?

Here is a picture and you can see the front square stock. The brown tint on the metal is due to a preservative that I coated the lathe with as I am up here in the wet PNW.


----------



## Mitch Alsup (Aug 6, 2020)

I have 8 feet in my modern equivalent G4003G.

Make sure that you use the headstock and bed to lift the lathe. While the cabinets below are fine for holding the late in a shop, they are not going to put up with abuse like the rest of the lathe will. {I took the center section out between the cabinets for easier access to cleaning of chips.}


----------

